# Looking for photo(s) of MDC RGS caboose



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm looking for photos of the MDC Rio Grande Southern caboose. It's likely now a 15 year old model...maybe more.


I know these show up from time to time on eBay, but I couldn't find any available at the moment. 


I'm sort of interested in finding one to purchase, but I'd like to see what it looks like.

Depending on what it looks like, I'm also thinking of repainting one of my own. Sort of like what I did for my D&RGW version. It should be easy to find a junker to repaint since Piko has re-released this model.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this one out Matt 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Roundhouse-MDC-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item3ca7f68cb3 

Randy


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Randy.

She'll need some work (like trucks for one), and those LGB markers would have to go. I wonder how big a hole was cut in the side for those? But at least it's affordable...for now.


----------

